# Zipp 60 vs Zipp 404 Firecrest (clinchers)



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

I am in the market for a set of Zipps. I've always wanted a pair, have a set of Eastons and chinese carbon clinchers (btw solid as a rock and so worth the 500 i spend..used them 3 years now) and decided I've always wants a set of Zipps so I am going to buy a pair. Don't care about other brands...and I am buying new (want the upgrade ability later to 11 speed).

OK so I live in the flat lands. Ride in all conditions (hello Canada) and I am having a real hard time justifying the cost difference between the two sets 60 vs 404 FC.

It seems so far the difference (beyond the full carbon vs aluminium brake tracks) is weight and hubs. The weight difference from what I've read is basically 17% heavier. I currently weight 147lbs at 5,11 so I am not concerned too much about weight.

Anything else I am missing here? What else should I be considering beyond just the weight and quality of the hubs? I really don't buy anything for my bikes based on weight more on quality so I am thinking I might pull the trigger on a set of 60's this week as probikekit has a wicked deal on right now.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

404's have the FC shape (wider) for better aerodynamics (I believe).

I'd get the 60s...


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

kookieCANADA said:


> 404's have the FC shape (wider) for better aerodynamics (I believe).
> 
> I'd get the 60s...


Yep, wider shape helps with the aerodynamics. The 60s is a great choice...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If weight isn't an issue, go with the 60s. The Zipp 60s were the old 404s before they debuted the Firecrest toroidal design which is meant to form an ideal airfoil when coupled with a 23 mm tire. The new 404s are obviously full carbon, so you'll need carbon-specific brake pads, whereas you can use standard brake pads with the 60s which have an aluminum brake track. That would be especially convenient if you're switching wheels semi frequently.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Some good comments and advice in this thread. I would probably go with the 404 Firecrest because its such a benchmark aero wheel. The 2014 models get further improvements. I would not worry about braking since you ride predominately flatlnads. I like the 60 too though, and if budgets are a concern then its a very good choice. But if you can afford the 404 FC, I would not question it. You only live once.


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I went for a nice 2 hour ride and debated my decision and the Zipp 60's will be purchased online this evening from PBK.


----------



## Wyville (Jun 19, 2013)

superflylondon said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice. I went for a nice 2 hour ride and debated my decision and the Zipp 60's will be purchased online this evening from PBK.


Great choice! The 60's are the old 404's, but Zipp says the rim has been improved a bit for durability as well as different hubs that require less adjustments. Should be a great training wheel.


----------



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with the new wheels


----------



## superflylondon (Aug 24, 2008)

Thought this thread needed an update.....

Been on the Zipp 60's for a few months now and have to admit I am impressed but at the same time not wowed.

The wheels came with the tubes, rim tape and tires mounted which I thought was odd but that was part of the deal when I bought them, they came with free tires but thought they'd come separately! Either way saved me 10 minutes originally in getting them up and rolling.

OK the weight is noticeable over my chinese carbon clinchers (see my other posts in the mega china thread for reviews and updates). I can't see it worth the extra 2k for the firecrest version of these when it is weight difference of two iphones. hey you could skip a meal and leave your phone at home and be on par with weight. I do think I noticed they don't spin up as fast, but do seem to hold the speed better than my carbon wheelset. Overall not really an issue at my weight 147lbs and 5,10ish.

Looks, I've always wanted a set, I make good money so hey they look fantastic to me. I don't mind the gaudy stickers blasting ZIPP on the wheels, I think against my Cervelo s2 that it looks good with the black/red frame. I tried them on s1 which is white and didn't think they look as good. I rate looks high has you have to like them to believe in them...don't discount the placebo affect.

Durability...we'll staying true and no issues so far but only like 4k on them so far. I've been on my chinese wheels that are on my s1 for a while as I installed ultegra di2 on my s2. so far so good and they seem pretty well built. no defects or flaws in the looks/design/material.

Stopping power...there aluminium clinchers so they stop on a dime. 

Overall I think these were a fantastic buy for 1200 bucks with tires and tubes included. I like the deeper wheels as I live in the flat lands but will be going to white face mount soon in NY so that will be a test. 

Questions welcome.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the update. Missed this thread first time around and thought I would chime in another point for folks considering Zipp wheels . I bought the 303 FC last year which have been great wheels. The 303, like the 404, is a much wider wheel. I have 2 road bikes and I like the wheels so much I would switch the 303's onto each bike as needed, however I had to get rid of my Zero G brakes on one bike as they wouldn't fit the wheels. I can't use any of my regular wheels without readjusting brakes, changing pads, etc. I solved this problem by getting a set of 202's to use on one of the bikes, LOL.

The point of this is the 60's look like they have a standard rim width along with the aluminum brake track, so should be much easier to interchange between bikes, throw in a TT bike, etc. Anyway, love my Zipps and glad you're happy with yours.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

thanks for the update. been considering aero wheels. the big debate was full carbon or aluminum brake track. these are at the top of the list. and at 23.5 mm rim width, don't think there should be an issue swapping these with a set of HED Ardennes SL's (23mm width). no need to swap pads either.


----------

